# What does SAFE dart frogs mean to the beginner?



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello all, I was hoping to stir the opinions of some of our newer members, however, all opinions are welcome. What is the first few thoughts that come to mind when you see SAFE tm. dART FROG for sale? What does SAFE tm. even mean to you? We all know that nothing is ever completely safe. Some may mention vitamin C is safe but, not if you drown in a tub full of it. Without mentioning any vendor names, please explain what you would expect if you were to purchase a frog labled as SAFE tm. Please accept the lower case 'tm' as indication this term is trademarked by someone. By who, for our purposes, doesn't matter. All opinions are welcome! Thank you.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

To the beginner, it will imply that there are other frogs for sale on the market that are poisonous. Simple as that.

It's a disservice to the hobby.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

non-toxic and disease free.

both issues are not a big deal in this very hands off hobby. Even the amount of possible zoonotic transmission is low as there is little maintenance on these tanks(i.e...water changes)


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it means edible.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm wondering, if you breed a pair of them are the offspring safe by birth? Are the founding stock always safe, or can they become, at some point, and for some reason, un-safe? If SAFE is considered a trademarked brand, how does one determine they, in fact, have said branded frog? Am I to rely on statement alone, or is there some distinguishing characteristic that I am to look for? Will they be accompanied with a certificate of authenticity? Will it be numbered? How would you match a certificate to a particular frog, branding? I sure hope not.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm way off. I thought it meant, "manipulate", "back stab", or possibly "lawsuit".


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Are we sure this thing isn't just an elaborate prank?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> Are we sure this thing isn't just an elaborate prank?


Should we risk it?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A Vault? lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How much help are we going to give them?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

TerraFerma said:


> Are we sure this thing isn't just an elaborate prank?


Pretty expensive to be an elaborate hoax. Their are the domain name registrations, patent registrations, trademarking, hosting fees for the website, etc.

Are we sure, no. But I pity the looser that would take this much time and effort to troll a community.

Besides, I've talked to people who have met the family, sold them some founding stock etc. pretty sure this is real,


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Pretty expensive to be an elaborate hoax. Their are the domain name registrations, patent registrations, trademarking, hosting fees for the website, etc.
> 
> Are we sure, no. But I pity the looser that would take this much time and effort to troll a community.
> 
> Besides, I've talked to people who have met the family, sold them some founding stock etc. pretty sure this is real,


So you are saying it is $9.99?


----------



## mojo2536 (Sep 15, 2010)

Having read the entire other thread that this is related to, I am putting that out of my mind for a moment to answer this question.

"What is the first few thoughts that come to mind when you see SAFE tm. dART FROG for sale?"

To me it brings up several questions. 
The capitalizing of every letter makes it seem like each letter is supposed to stand for something on their own. Also it would seem as though SAFE in it self has it own meaning. The word safe relating to poison dart frogs really means nothing to me. A number of things can be called safe, but still have issues relating to them.

Then I had to look up the official definition of safe-

safe
sāf/Submit
adjective
1.protected from or not exposed to danger or risk; not likely to be harmed or lost.

After looking at the actual definition it would imply that they have no danger or risk; which everyone keeping any sort of live animal should know they have potential for disease, etc.

Then for the trademarking. To any person going to a website they would hardly notice the trademark behind a normal word like safe. Generally someone is not looking for stuff like that on initial visit.
However this just on the surface seems ridiculous. How can you trademark a word like "safe" or "SAFE"? 

Few rambling thoughts


----------



## mojo2536 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pubfiction said:


> So you are saying it is $9.99?


It is more than $9.99. That is just for (1) cheap domain name purchase, of which they seem to have several. You also have the hosting fees to actually get the site up which is typically a 1 year to 5 year deal, website setup/constant changing, etc.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Pubfiction said:


> So you are saying it is $9.99?


Uh no?

For one domain name maybe, actually you can get them cheeper than that. I think some places do them as low as $2.99.

The patent process and trademarking process is much more expensive.

Then you're talking web hosting services. Again, not too much depending on bandwidth.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Uh no?
> 
> For one domain name maybe, actually you can get them cheeper than that. I think some places do them as low as $2.99.
> 
> ...


 The development of the website would be a considerable expense. That alone, without verification that these patents and trademarks actually exist, is still enough for me to believe this is not a hoax.

Ashton Kutcher is not going to jump out of the bushes with this one.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

*S*tupid 
*A*ss
*F*rog
*E*ndeavor


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

ecichlid said:


> The development of the website would be a considerable expense. That alone, without verification that these patents and trademarks actually exist, is still enough for me to believe this is not a hoax.
> 
> Ashton Kutcher is not going to jump out of the bushes with this one.


Trademarks have been verified. see my post here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/1620002-post230.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So now, instead of saying a plant is viv safe, we have to say it is viv non-harmful. Or did he trademark that too?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

frogface said:


> So now, instead of saying a plant is viv safe, we have to say it is viv non-harmful. Or did he trademark that too?



He trademarked SAFE™ as it pertains to his brand of dart frogs. You can say you have frogs that are safe (why one would want to is beyond me), but you can not say you have SAFE™ brand frogs. when referring to anything else, unless he further describes the trademark to include other things, you can use the word safe. it is completely, well.....safe!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe it means they are less dangerous than other common pets frequently sold such as toads, Burmese pythons, tarantulas, scorpions, lion fish, large turtles, monitor lizards and whatever else is sold daily at large retail chain stores that eventually gets released into Florida to invade local habitats.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

edwardsatc said:


> *S*tupid
> *A*ss
> *F*rog
> *E*ndeavor


LoL....good one


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

As a beginner, after seeing they have SAFE frogs, I would immediately want to know if others' frogs could be unsafe.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes. We are positive.

s


TerraFerma said:


> Are we sure this thing isn't just an elaborate prank?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Stay tuned for my new line of HARMLESS™ VIVARIUM PLANTS.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

*S*ure
*A*ren't 
*F*rog
*E*xperts


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I still think someone should trademark "SAFER" and offer their frogs under that....just an idea.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Stay tuned for my new line of HARMLESS™ VIVARIUM PLANTS.


Stop, you're killing me...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

edwardsatc said:


> *S*ure
> *A*ren't
> *F*rog
> *E*xperts


Dude, your on a roll


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

We will also be offering our premium line FRUIT WALKS™ feeders. Unlike the insects sold by our competitors, our feexers do not fly. The secret lies behind our extensive research, selecting the most flightless of fruit flies for the best overall vigor and flightlessness. Our exclusive line of FRUIT WALKS™ are not available through any hobby, and can only be purchased through us or our many fine retail partners.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> We will also be offering our premium line FRUIT WALKS™ feeders. Unlike the insects sold by our competitors, our feexers do not fly. The secret lies behind our extensive research, selecting the most flightless of fruit flies for the best overall vigor and flightlessness. Our exclusive line of FRUIT WALKS™ are not available through any hobby, and can only be purchased through us or our many fine retail partners.


... But are they Sa-err... Harmless and gentle? Like the snuggle bear? 

... Sorry, couldn't resist anymore... Blame the red hair, or maybe my not-so-safe frogs poisoning my brain... 

"Don't worry, Timmy. it's ok. They are SAFE".

Melody


----------

